# Bien nettoyer un Macbook



## mutafukaz (8 Mars 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

Nouvel acquéreur d'un Macbook noir, je souhaiterai faire en sorte de l'entretenir correctement.

Est-ce que vous auriez des produits à me conseiller pour nettoyer la coque, l'écran et le pavé tactile ?

Par avance merci à tous pour vos réponses futures.


----------



## fabmx (8 Mars 2007)

un bon chiffon sec sa suffit. evite tous produit..... au pire un chiffon legerement humide....


----------



## mutafukaz (8 Mars 2007)

Hum ouais mais comment tu effaces les traces de doigts sur l'écran ou la coque avec un chiffon sec... LoL ouais avec un chiffon légèrement humide 

Bon ok si d'autres utilisent des solutions différentes j'attends vos témoignages.


----------



## Marsellus (9 Mars 2007)

Perso, je nettoie l'ecran du macbook avec du nettoyant lunette....

Un spray, de marque VU, par exemple, que je vaporise legerement sur un morceau d'essuie-tout. Bien sur, il ne faut pas forcer sur l'ecran, tout est affaire de doigt&#233; et de l&#233;geret&#233; 

Pour la coque, je n'ai pas encore eu besoin de la nettoyer, mais je suppose que la m&#234;me m&#233;thode que pour l'ecran devarit &#234;tre efficace.


----------



## GuyomT (9 Mars 2007)

Le produit pour les verres de lunettes est radical effectivement.
Sinon en solution gratuite je te suggère le fameux chiffon sec + la buée de ta propre bouche, c'est comme ça que je fais et je suis toujours étonné du résultat


----------



## gondawa (9 Mars 2007)

un chiffon de lunette ... ca retire les doigts sur l'écran et ca n'en fait pas plus 

parcequ'un chiffon humide... mouarf, t'as retiré les traces de doigts mais bonjour les traces de flotte sechée (de l'eau sechée c une premiere mondiale    )


----------



## Dead head (9 Mars 2007)

gondawa a dit:


> bonjour les traces de flotte sech&#233;e (de l'eau sech&#233;e c une premiere mondiale    )



Salut.

Mon MacBook Pro n'est pas assez avant-gardiste pour b&#233;n&#233;ficier de cette _aqua_ futuriste.  

Pour ma part, je n'ai aucun probl&#232;me de traces (sinon virtuelles) quand j'utilise, pour mon &#233;cran, un chiffon doux, non pelucheux, l&#233;g&#232;rement humidifi&#233;.


----------



## laf (10 Mars 2007)

J'ai investi dans un super chiffon "la ménagère" je crois, en micro fibre. Un peu humidifié, il fait ds miracles et ne rayera pas mon écran, j'en suis sûr.


----------



## LeProf (10 Mars 2007)

laf a dit:


> J'ai investi dans un super chiffon "la ménagère" je crois, en micro fibre. Un peu humidifié, il fait ds miracles et ne rayera pas mon écran, j'en suis sûr.



Je plussoie pour le chiffon micro-fibre...j'utilise la même chose, et peu importe la marque.
Pas besoin de produits chimiques en plus...c'est le top.


----------



## Pouasson (10 Mars 2007)

Moi j'utilise du produit nettoyant pour vitre... pour l'écran et la surface du Blackbook ( :love::love


----------



## clochelune (10 Mars 2007)

il y a aussi un produti eClean avec chiffon microfibre et spray
mais c'est pas donn&#233;!
en attendant j'utilise des petites lingettes e-net de Jelt (offertes), une lingette pour nettoyer, l'autre qui essuie
mais je pense que je reviendrai au kleenex tr&#232;s l&#233;g&#232;rement humidifi&#233; ou &#224; investir dans le chiffon microfibre qui para&#238;t une bonne solution durable!
bien faire attention &#224; v&#233;rifier que ce soit pour &#233;crant LCD (car ils vendent aussi pour cathodique et ne pr&#233;cisent pas toujours la diff&#233;rence)
mais au fur et &#224; mesure les solutions un peu perso et gratuites sont meilleures je pense car &#231;a revient un peu cher ces trucs l&#224;!!
sauf le chiffon microfibre s'il est vraiment bien durable!! 
j'investirai peut-&#234;tre dans celui d'eClean d'ailleurs (AppleStore vend les produits eClean qui souvent fonctionne avec Apple! &#224; la Fnac ils le mettaient en rayon Apple justement quand j'ai &#233;t&#233; chercher le clavier Bluetooth pour MacBook

bonne recherche et bon BlackBook!


----------



## Charly777 (10 Mars 2007)

clochelune a dit:


> il y a aussi un produti eClean avec chiffon microfibre et spray
> mais c'est pas donné!



J'utilise ce produit il évite les fameuses traces de produit et il nettoie bien mais... il est un peu cher (je l'ai eu en réduc alors je ne me suis pas fait prié).



mutafukaz a dit:


> Hum ouais mais comment tu effaces les traces de doigts sur l'écran ou la coque avec un chiffon sec...



NE PAS METTRE LES DOIGTS SUR L'ECRAN !!


----------



## tantoillane (10 Mars 2007)

juste deux conseils :

1 - pour les _chiffons secs_, faire quand m&#234;me attention &#224; l'&#233;lectricit&#233; statique, penser, &#224; bien se d&#233;charger avant
2 - 





			
				Charly777 a dit:
			
		

> NE PAS METTRE LES DOIGTS SUR L'ECRAN


----------



## mutafukaz (11 Avril 2007)

Oula bah ça en fait des réponses. J'avais un peu abandonné ce post, mais ça fait plaisir d'avoir autant de réponse.

Perso, j'ai opté pour le petit chiffon à lunette, vraiment très efficace. Car effectivement le produit vitre c'est pas terrible après ça fait plein de trace sur le joli petit écran.

Pour la coque, des petites lingettes du style M. Propre ça fonctionne.

Voilou thx all.


----------



## GemMoth (14 Juin 2007)

Vous parvenez à faire disparaître les diverses traces sur la coque noire? Sur mon macbook noir que j'ai acheté d'occasion, j'arrive pas. J'ai essayé que l'eau avec le tissu en microfibre des lunettes. Franchement, s'il existe un produit spéciale, chuis prêt à l'essayer.


----------



## Tox (14 Juin 2007)

En passant, éviter les produits avec alcool sur vos beaux écrans (particulièrement les produits pour les vitres). Il n'est pas certain que le traitement de la surface de vos écrans survive plusieurs années à ce type de produits plutôt agressifs.


----------



## Lalis (14 Juin 2007)

Je ne regrette pas le petit investissement dans le chiffon i-saver (trouvé à l'Apple expo 2006) : c'est parfait pour l'écran, que ça protège en plus des touches lors du transport.
Cela dit, n'importe quel chiffon du même type (sorte de polaire très fine 80% polyester 20% polyamide) ou en microfibre fera aussi bien l'affaire, sans trop se la p**er !  

Pour les salissures sur la coque de l'Ibook (blanc et gris, salissant), rien trouvé de mieux en effet que ma propre buée et un chiffon sec (le même, lavable).


----------



## chupastar (14 Juin 2007)

J'utilise aussi un chiffon de la marque _la m&#233;nag&#232;re_ et je suis &#233;tonn&#233; de son efficacit&#233;!


----------



## arlette (26 Mai 2008)

bonsoir à tous, je voudrais quand même dire que pas tous les chiffons sont adaptés pour les écrans et j´ai du faire en faire la triste expérience,... par contre j´ai trouvé un site qui fait des produits doux qui me conviennent totalement, car un peu d´eau suffit pour nettoyer sans chimie l´ecran de mon macbook. l´adresse est et franchement je suis content de ne plus prendre les chiffons à la noix que j´ai pu trouver en grande surface...
bises
Arlette

c'est limite pub, merci de contacter l'un des modos par mp


----------



## arlette (4 Juin 2008)

merci pour la pub.... ca fait tellement publicitaire si je partage mon avis ??


----------

